# Pamācības >  Jaudas pastiprinātāja remonta metodika

## Seesis

Nu kamēr vīri forumā liesmo  ::  (no vārda "flame") tikmēr, kā teica Tūtara kundze filmā par limuzīnu Jāņu nakts krāsā: "kādam jau arī jāpaliek mājās un jāstrādā ...", ir iztulkots šajā topikā http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/5819-Pastiprinātājam-nezināms-tranis?p=85772&viewfull=1#post85772 piedāvātais materiāls.
Tā kā lasiet, lietojiet, varbūt, kādam noder.
Neapvainošos arī par konstruktīvu kritiku šim tulkojumam (ne jau katru dienu kaut ko tādu daru).

----------


## ddff

Uhhh... Ka taads buutu naacis priekshaa kaadus 20...25 gadus atpakalj. Te tak viss ar pirkstu tiek paraadiits.

ddff

----------


## wanderer

Žēl, ka te nevar t.s. "reputācijas punktus" dot, Seesim +100 par šo.

----------


## habitbraker

Paldies Seesi!! Arii +100!!

----------


## Seesis

Paldies, Wanderer, par +100, ir jau patīkami redzēt, ka kāds novērtē.

ddff, jā arī man pirms gadiem 20 tāds būtu noderējis, kad radinieks 80-to pašās beigās, kuram bija kaut kāda saistība ar RRR, man - vispārizglītojošās vidusskolas skoloniekam (elektronikā tīrākais "samoučka") atdeva  četrus U101 "galiņus", no kuriem laikam viens bija kondīcijā, bet pērējiem, pieslēzot barošanu, galinieku emiteros esošie nihroma drāts 0.33 Omu rezistori nosarka kā jaunas meičas. Tā shēma tolaik vispār likās kā shēmtehnikas kalngals. Kā un ko toreiz darījos īsti neatceros, tā kā biju cītīgs, tad droši vien izcilāju visus traņus, ar testeri izzvanīju utt. Lai nu kā, bet no četriem kaut kādiem, divi ejoši tika nokomplektēti. Eh, jaunība ...

----------


## Ambed

Liels paldies!Noteikti man un parējiem jaunajiem censoņiem noderēs.

----------


## eostrix

Pateicos par manuāl!

----------


## kaspich

mani 2 centi papildus remonta instrukcijas docam [noraades skatiit docaa].

1. sheemaa korekti ieziimeetas VD8, VD9, kas BIEZHI izpaliek reaalu ampu konstrukcijaas [ja nekljuudos, U101, 7111, lielaakaa dalja auto ampu]. shiis diodes aizsargaa no jaudas tranju izdemoleeshanas klipu gadiijumaa, lietojot induktiivu slodzi [vai slodzi, kas klipa gadiijumaa peec inerces veido EDS. piemeeram, midbasu, basu skaljrunji]. attieciigi, ja sho diozhu nav - jaapapildina. iesaakumam derees kaadas 1N4007
2. sheemaa korekti ieziimeets R22 sleegums. ar sho potenciometru iestata miera straavu. shajaa [pareizajaa] slegumaa - pazuudot sliidkontakta kontaktam, miera straava pazuud [nedaudz pieaug kropljojumi, bet - amps ir droshibaa]. diemzheel, Radiotehnikas ampos [taapat kaa 90% citu CCCP razhojumu] shis potenciometrs ir iesleegts NEPAREIZI. pazuudot kontaktam, miera straava pieaug rezes 10..30, amps saak karst, un izejas tranzistori tiek 'nokauti', paarsniedzot SOA liiknju 'secondary breakdown' apgabalu. veicot remontu, shis defekts jaaizlabo [par referenci njemot sho sheemu]. skat. p13 - ljoti izplatiita probleema/iemesls.
3. sheemaa korekti ieziimeeti R23, R24. pateicoties shiem rezistoriem, tiek noveersta prbleema: I paarslodzes mezglu nostraadashanas gadiijumaa [VT10, VT11], shie aizsardziibas mezgji, aizverot 'aktiivo' plecu, vienlaikus 'atver' pasiivo plecu. diemzheel, Radiotehnikas un 90% citos CCCP ampos pat shii elementaaraa lieta ir salaista 'tuutee'. sheit iespeejami 2 scenaariji:
a) sho R ielodeeshana [paargriezhot 2 celinjus]
b) I paarslodzes mezglu atsleegshana [protams, tad nebuus straavas aizsardziibas - tas ir miinuss. pluss: piesleedzot Z liiknes izpratnee pilniigi nepienjemamas skandas, piemeeram, S90 un co, nenostraadaas shie I kontroles mezgli un neizdemolees ampu].
4. sheemaa nav ieziimeetas diodes starp VT2 un VT5 baazeem. taadas diodes IR U101 un daljaa citu CCCP ampu [CCCP ampus njemu par referenci, jo - lielaakaa dalja pirmo remontu tiek veikti shiem produktiem, un - to sheemas ir tupi vienaadas un raksturo vienas un taas pashas rupjaas kljuudas]. ja shaadu diozhu nav, bet - nav pilniigi skidrs nokaushanaas iemesls - 2 impulsdiodiites ielodeet izmaksaas 2 santimus un 1 minuuti, bet - droshiiba pieaugs ar kaartu. kaa referenci njemam U101 sheemu

ja pa kjeerienam gadaas auto amps [arii sheit risinaajumi ir 1:1 90% gadiijumu]:
1. mainam jaudas tranzistoru gumijas paliktnjus pret vizlu. liela vizlas plaaksne [pietiks 1000 ampiem] Lemonaa maksaa 5 LVL. atdalam plaaksniiti [cik vien plaanu var]. mana pieredze saka - pat 0.1mm [bez probleemaam atdalaams] vizlas paliktnis ir ar vismaz 4..5X reizeem mazaaku Rth [termaalo pretestiibu]. maza temaalaa pretestiiba = zemaaka Tc [korpusa T jaudas paarvades briidii]. 
piemeers. esoshaa gumijas starplika. pie tranzistora izkliedes jaudas 10W tranzistora korpuss ir +40oC, salidzinot ar ampa korpusu. tas nozimee, ka pie izejas jaudas 40..50W [videja jauda AB klases car audio ampiem] un ampa korpusa T=40oC, Tc sasniegs 120oC, bet kristāls: pāri par 160oC temperatuuru. kaads tr briinums, ka tranzistori 'nomirst' [pareizaak sakot - briinums, aka tie straadaa]? savukaart, ar vizlu, shii Tc nokritiis par kaadiem 80oC. protams, KVALITATIIVA termopasta ir OBLIGAATS nosaciijums. nekadas 'datoru' pastas! speciaalaas [aarzemju ir dargas, RU razhotaa KTP 8 - leetaaka].
2. paarbaudam, kaa nostraadaa termaalaa aizsardziiba. ar feenu karseejam [un ciparu termometru meeram]. parasti ampu aizsardziiba sareguleeta uz kaadiem 100..120oC. lieki piebilst, ka vispirms 'nomirst' tranji, nevis taa nostraadaa. atrast/savest to kaartiibaa - gruutiibu nav [ja ir elementaara sapratne par pamatlietaam]
3. kaa jau mineeju home ampu sadalaja, VD8 un VD9 - jaaieviesh. daudz gadiijumos sho 5 santiimu ekonomija novediis pie atkaartotiem remontiem
4. loti biezhi car ampos ir nekorekti barotaaji [494 chips]. te defekti vairaaki: nepareiza Uout stabilizeeshana, nekorekta darba atjaunoshana peec termoaizsardziibas nostraadaashanas. abas lietas dramatiski pazemina ampa droshiibu. normaala paradiiba - nav korekta undervoltage aizsardziiba. kas nozimee - pie kritiski zema baroshanas spanja barotaaja tranji pariet aktivaa rezhiimaa un nomirst. shie defekti ir noveershami sarezgjiitaak, taapeec - sheemu studijaa [atrastu netaa, vai paarziimeetu], un - kopiigi domaasim
5. TIP35 un TIP36 var aizvietot ar daudz jaudiigakiem tranzistoriem no MG6330 un co seerijas. shie tranzistori ir daudz lielaakaam piikja izkliedes jaudaam, mazaakaam Rth starp kristaalu un korpusu, lielaam izkliedes jaudaam pie 20oC [200..400W].

visiem ampiem OBLIGAATI detalizeeti [biezhi vien - 'podetalnjo' jeb - paarbaudot katru elementu] peec pamatveiktspeejas atjaunoshanas jaapaarbauda aizsardziibas mezglu darbiiba.
a) ja ampam bija bojaati VT12, VT13 - noteikti buus traumeeti VT10, VT11, VD6, VD7. pat, ja it kaa veseli - jaamaina; docaa mineetais p.11 ir FAIL. no kaa tad tas mezgls nomira? attieciigi - jaameklee ceelonis. iespeejams, nepietiekosha VT10, VT11 izkliedes speeja. VD6, VD7 nevar buut pie vainas DC offsetam izejaa
b) ja ir svilushas R31, R32, noteikti jaapaarbauda R25..R27. ieteikums - nomainit, pat, ja it kaa ir veselas

p.s. protams, 'profesionaali remonteetaaji' (C) Didzis neko no shii nedara. shie ieteikumi domaati tiem, kas veelaas noveerst bojajuma ceelonjus, nevis remonteet atkal un atkal.

----------


## AndrisZ

> sheemaa korekti ieziimeetas VD8, VD9, kas BIEZHI izpaliek reaalu ampu konstrukcijaas [ja nekljuudos, U101, 7111,


 Gan 101, gan 7111, gan UKU-020 tās diodes ir. Kaspič, nenozākā Latvijas ražojumus!  :: 



> shiis diodes aizsargaa no jaudas tranju izdemoleeshanas klipu  gadiijumaa, lietojot induktiivu slodzi [vai slodzi, kas klipa gadiijumaa  peec inerces veido EDS. piemeeram, midbasu, basu skaljrunji]


 Ā, tas ir kad "basi sit atpakaļ"  ::

----------


## kaspich

Andriskungs, paraadiet, luudzu, shiis diodes  :: 
http://www.radi0tehnika.narod.ru/go/opisanie/zip/u01-2.jpg

p.s. uzmetot fikso skatu, man raadas, ka VT6 veido par vienu pastipirnaajuma kaskaadi [peec U] + plecam vairaak kaa - plecam. taa ir?
ok, es saprotu, ka slodze abiem ir straavas spogulis, bet - nelinearitaati [bez OOC] shis mezgls vareetu pasliktinaat pamatiigi..

----------


## AndrisZ

Uh, pārskatījos. Biju domājis strāvas aizsardzības ķēdes diodes, kas pamācībā ir VD6 un VD7. Ir redzēti pastiprinātāji arī bez tām.

----------


## kaspich

jaa, var iztikt arii bez taam, ja peec Uoffset uzstaadoshaa mezgla ir pretestiibas [R23, R24] un tiek noveersta situaacija, ka viena pleca aizsardziiba nerauj valjaa preteejo plecu. kaa izskataas, ampu 'izstraadaataaji' pat tik 'sarezgjiitu' mezglu uzbuuvi nav sapratushi.
kaads saziimeeja sheemu bez tiem R. ieveeroja, ka Ipaarslodzes mezglu nostraadaashanas gadijumaa atrauj valjaa preteejo plecu [tam ampam bija 2 E atkaartotaaji plecaa - acimredzami].
tad 'inzhenieri' turpinaja likt shis diodes, kaa, piem., Radiotehnikas modulii. tikai 'neieveeroja' vienu NIANSIITI.
radiotehnikas modulii ir TRIIS E atkaartotshanas kaskaades. TRIIS. un diodes vajadzeeja DIVAS virknee + pie UceSAT<0.5V pat tad sanaak taa, ka bez shiim R preteejo plecu tomeer parauj valjaa [ar svakaakiem tranjiem - nokurshanaas likumsakariiga].
ar sho sleegumu visaa CCCP tika DESMITIEM gadu razhoti MILJONIEM ampu, kuru aizsardziibas risinaajums NOKAUJ ampu  :: 
un NEVIENS sho 'kljuudinju' NEPAMANIIJA pat upgreidos  :: 

jautaajums - kaads bija sho 'inzhenieru' izpratnes liimenis???

----------


## kaspich

teema: ir mums amps, bija nomiris. saremonteejaam. ka likums, mainiijaam paliktni, vai pastu smerejaam..
jebkuraa gadiijumaa, VAJADZEETU noveerteet paveiktaa darba [Rth] kvalitaates noveerteejumu. kaa to izdariit maajas apstaakljos?

1. piesleedzam ampam slodzi. 2ohm vai 4ohm. ar 5..10..20W jaudu pietiks
2. piesleedzam oscilograafu, ieejaa padodam, piemeeram, 100Hz, vai 1000Hz, nav buutiski
3. ideaalaa variantaa - panjemam ciparu termometru. sliktaakajaa - sagatavojam NEapdedzinaatus pirkstus
4. padodam taadu IN signaala liimeni, lai izejaa buutu, piemeeram.. nu, 8V p-p kaadam 50W ampam, jaudiigakaiem vairaak [respektiivi: pietiks ar 10..20% no RMS]
5. un galvenais. noveerteejam T starpiibu: radiators vs tranja korpuss vs pad

ljoti vienkaarshi var izrekjinaat tranja izkliedejamo jaudu. nomeram Ubaroshanas. zinam Uout Uce=Ubar-Uout, pusi no visa laika tranis ir 'ciet'.
T starpiibu noveerteejaam? ja pad ir buutiski [juutami] karstaaks kaa radiators - FAIL.
ja nav buutiskas starpiibas - taustam pashu korpusu. ja tas ir buutiski kartaaks - iespeejams, tranis ir fake [ar mazu kristaalu, suudiigu/biezu kristaala podstavku].

reaals piemeers: 
amps 50W RMS [ar kaartu] Ubar=30V; izejaa: 4V p-p. slodze 2Ohm
jauda tranii [videejaa, rupji piemetot] 29*0.7/2= 10W
subjektivi: radiators viegli silts, tranim korpuss/pad taads, ka pirkstu nevar piedurt. T delta.. virs 40oC. secinaajums? Rth starp radiatoru un trani virs 4K/W. [driizaak pat virs 8K/W, jo pirksts jau nejuut maksimaalo T, bet kaut tuvaak videejai]. FAIL.
nomainam gumijas plaakniiti pret vizlu + KTP-8. 
pie 4V p-p tranis vess, buutisku T starpiibu nevar sajust pat uz korpusa. palielinam Uout liidz 10V p-p kliedeejamaa jauda pieaug vismaz 2 reizes [liidz 20W]. tranis veel joprojaam BUTISKI veesaks kaa pirmajaa testaa. secinaajums: Rth samazinajusies reizes.. nu, 4 vismaz.

tiesa gan, uzreiz peec vizlas uzlikshanas tika paarbaudiiti visi tranji [kopaa 8 gab., 4ch amps]. no 8 viens tomeer karsa buutiski vairaak. izraadiijaas - pasta par maz [radiators nebija labi nopuleets taja vietaa]. papildinot pastu, situaacija normalizeejaas.


p.s. ja kaadam skjiet -ai, nu kas tur tik iipash, drusku suudiigaaka taa termaalaa pretestiiba.. izturees. katrs var pareekjinaat. par 10..15% sudiigaaks termaalais kontakts paaugstinaas tranja kristaala piikja temperatuuru par [videejam ampam] PAARDESMIT graadiem. njemot veeraa, ka tranja kristaals straadaa pie 120..150oC [pikjii], viegli saprast - katrs GRAADS to pietuvina bojaaejai.
kaa dabuut tos +15%? bisku mazaaks piespiedeejspeeks pieskruuveejot. pasta - sliktaka, vai bisku par maz/par daudz. daudzkaart lietots paliktnis [gumijas], bet tranis uzlikts bisku skjiibi;
tranja izvadi pielodeeti nevis PEEC pievilkshanas, bet pirms taas, izvadi nav pareizi noformeeti, noslogo trani, tranim nav izmantots pareizais klipsis, nav izmantots paliktnis [sheiba] skruuvei, u.t.t.

----------


## tornislv

Paldies visiem par tulkošanu un piekabinājumiem (+101)  ::  , vēl ieteiktu, lodējot traņus, padomāt par to, ka kājas nenāk par ļaunu izlocīt, kaudzēm ampu redzēts, kam no termiskajiem izplešanās gājieniem gala tranzistori no PCB izravēti laukā, jo PCB staigā citādi, kā tranzistors un radiators...  :: 

PS Kaspich, TO sauc par paplāksni, nevis šeibi  ::

----------

